# Ich hab dan mal ne frage zu nem menue



## huhu88 (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen 


normalerweiße benutze ich kein java aber ich erstelle gerade ein hompage,

so jetzt hab ich neulich bei einer anderren seite ein menü gesehen das automatisch mit dem scrolbalken mitleuft.
oder besser gesagt die grafik is immer linksbündig zentriert und leuft mittig  in einer tabelle mit

so hoffe ich habs gut erkärt bekommen


kann mir jemand sage wie das in etwa geht ??? oder zumindest wie das heißt?

hab beim googlen nichts gefunden

danke schom mal


----------



## stev.glasow (16. Mai 2007)

Java ist nicht JavaScript!
*verschoben*


----------



## DP (16. Mai 2007)

http://www.perlunity.de/javascript/scripts/javascript_0273_main.shtml


----------

